

Ask HN: Which blogs/websites do you regularly read?  - stevenj

Especially those that are somewhat "under-the-radar".<p>I like:<p>http://blogmaverick.com<p>http://daringfireball.net<p>http://dcurt.is
======
davidlumley
I enjoy linked lists like daringfireball.net and parislemon.com

While the commentary is frequently biased (whose isn't?) I find being able to
read the original articles helps get a great overall view of an issue.

Also, theverge.com

------
GoofyGewber
Reddit, Gizmodo, Engadget, VentureBeat, Hacker News, Lifehacker, etc.

